# 309 Spouse Visa Sri Lanka processing time frame



## DILZZ (5 mo ago)

Hi we lodged our 309 visa last year(20/12/2021) and still waiting. Any grants from Sri Lanka lately?? How long normally it takes for 309 in Sri Lanka?


----------



## Sandiadi (4 mo ago)

Hi 
We applied 19/06/2020 still we are waiting


----------



## DILZZ (5 mo ago)

Omg really. Why are they taking so long to process these visas. Did you get any RFIs ??


----------



## Sandiadi (4 mo ago)

DILZZ said:


> Omg really. Why are they taking so long to process these visas. Did you get any RFIs ??


yes we submitted everything they requested. Last document we submit on June 2022.
Finger prints and medical done


----------



## DILZZ (5 mo ago)

Hopefully you get yours soon. So have you submitted police clearance and medical twice??


----------



## Sandiadi (4 mo ago)

DILZZ said:


> Hopefully you get yours soon. So have you submitted police clearance and medical twice??


----------



## Sandiadi (4 mo ago)

Yes we we did submit police clearance twice and medical on 2021 December because medical valid for one year that’s ok 
We did finger prints twice 
I went on visitor visa on February 2020to Australia and came back on July 2020 
We hoped while we were there we will get grants 309 but didn’t


----------



## DILZZ (5 mo ago)

I really hope you will get your visa soon. I know how frustrating it is to wait that long


----------



## Sandiadi (4 mo ago)

DILZZ said:


> I really hope you will get your visa soon. I know how frustrating it is to wait that long


Thank you and I hope you will get your visa soon as well.


----------



## DILZZ (5 mo ago)

Thank you.


----------



## DILZZ (5 mo ago)

Sandiadi said:


> Hi
> We applied 19/06/2020 still we are waiting





Sandiadi said:


> Hi
> We applied 19/06/2020 still we are waiting


Hi any good news from your end?I hope you got your visa .


----------



## yuyowsan (Dec 5, 2021)

I applied in October 2018 and I'm yet waiting.


----------

